# Big progress with my foster Kenny



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kenny has make huge progress! When I first got him not even a week ago, he was skittish and scared. He would run from me! When I would pick him up he was stiff. Now he is a complete lover boy! He is so affectionate. He really is a special dog.

He has had a busy week and his personality is now out. He is so playful and funny! He loves to chase my guys, play and hoard toys. He has been on several hikes and I do think it's the highlight of his day.

Here is a cute video of kenny and me!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are some recent pictures too!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kenny seems to love every minute of it.
Glad he's come around and is also enjoying the hikes with the rest of the pack.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Linda, I love your video and the pics of Kenny are terrific!! So glad Kenny got to you -- even if it's temporary. :clap2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! He is a big love. He is learning from my guys and I see him become more confident each day! If I wasn't maxed out with 3, I would keep him. He is a special dog with those eyes that look directly at you.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

What a cute snuggle bug! He kind of reminds me of Tim in the video, trying to squeeze as close as he can to you. I'm sure having Freddie, Scuds and Bella around are helping immensely. So you're sticking to your guns and not becoming a foster failure? I'm sure based on your guidance and continued pic and video updates he'll find his home very soon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol! My job is to find him the perfect home, not keep him
He's not even on the HRI site yet. Once he is, I'm sure I will get tons of interest. I have a couple peeps who are interested but I need to place this guy in the best home possible. I know what he needs and I will be quite picky Not that the final decision is mine anyway but I can make recommendations.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda, he looks so special. I could never do what you're doing, though I admire it so. How do you fall in love with these sweet souls and then give them up? Loved that video.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL! Four is just too much work for me. Finding him the perfect home makes me happy. It also makes me happy to give this guy a new look on life. He grows everyday and it's wonderful to see!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

"four is just too much for me ".... I'll believe it when I see it. Good going Linda, that's super . He'll be hard to give up.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Kenny is a cutie! I'm sure he have his furever family soon!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness, what a gentle love bug. He reminds me of my Dionna. She does the same thing regarding coming into my lap like that. I am thrilled that he is relaxing and coming into his own.

Do you know his back story? How old is he?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is 2 years old. I only know that a lady got him off Craigs list from someone moving?? She was told he came from good breeder..... She gave him up because her house was not a good fit. With 3 kids running around it was too much for this sensitive little man. He is a bit skittish just with fast movements and loud unexpected noises. He is fine with the vacuum, walking on leash, car rides, meeting new peeps, eating, sleep in crate, being left alone, grooming, meeting dogs etc. He is a wonderful dog! Today he met my neighbor and her kids and Brady's mom. He did great! Here is Karen and another video of this love bug!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is Brady's mom with Kenny


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Linda. Was it really necessary to post that picture


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol! Yes, he looks adorable


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

He is such a sweet gentle soul,...love those eyes of his. He is s very special little boy...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> He is 2 years old. I only know that a lady got him off Craigs list from someone moving?? She was told he came from good breeder..... She gave him up because her house was not a good fit. With 3 kids running around it was too much for this sensitive little man. He is a bit skittish just with fast movements and loud unexpected noises. He is fine with the vacuum, walking on leash, car rides, meeting new peeps, eating, sleep in crate, being left alone, grooming, meeting dogs etc. He is a wonderful dog! Today he met my neighbor and her kids and Brady's mom. He did great! Here is Karen and another video of this love bug!!


Does the breeder know he's in foster? She'd probably want to know if she's a good breeder. She'd DEFINITELY not have wanted him on Craig's list!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, who knows what her definition is of a good breeder.....


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Love the videos! Kenny is a handsome little guy. I know you said he was skittish and sacred but with the second video you could never tell, he's so sweet and gentle, he’s not even trying to run away he seems so comfortable on her lap. Good luck in finding him his perfect forever home.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ya know what? I think skittish is too strong of a word for him. When we walk and he meets people and dogs, he is fine. He is great meeting new people and experiencing new things. I guess I am used to my guys who are very outgoing. Kenny is the perfect dog is every way. He has a great appetite, walks great on leash, loves to be groomed, rides well in the car, is playful yet calm, crate trained, housebroken....I think. He hasn't had an accident yet but I don't give him a chance The only thing is if you try to reach for him fast, he will run backwards. I just get down and reach out my hand and he comes right over. he is fine around my house with me walking around him. he doesn't even flinch anymore. 
He isn't even on HRI's site yet and I had someone meet him today. She fell in love and wants him so badly. She filled out the application and is bringing her dog over tomorrow so they can meet. I also have people coming this weekend. He will find a great home because everyone who meets him loves him. He is just a little shy and jumpy but he is gentle, calm and a little lover boy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I must update his pictures as I trimmed his face and body Here is my cute boy!! I will also update his pictures in my other thread


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks adorable, Linda. Nice trim. I think anyone would love to have hi with that cute little face. I hope he finds a great home. He deserves it and kudos for you for taking him in and helping him build his confidence.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

opps! I already posted those pictures. Oh well, so here's a video instead


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good job helping him Linda. He needed to get of the crags list and have someone who knows how to pick a good home for him. I'm glad the people somehow found you.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

YAY Linda! That dog - who is totally adorable - sure fell into a bowl of love with you. He is one lucky guy! I wish all the unwanted dogs of the world would find a Linda. What a face that cutie has!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How're all the pups?
What's Kenny up to today?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Pups decided to ostracize him....Once they realized he was leaving anytime soon, they stopped playing with him. He is doing great though! He is so affectionate and loving


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Linda, that it so sad. Guess he'll have to have his play time with you rather than them.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh Linda...that breaks my heart. I saw the videos on Havanese Rescue that you posted...so so sweet. I wish I was at a different time/place in my life I would take him in a heart beat.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It is sad but he doesn't seem to notice. He plays by himself

He will find a good home. A lady came the other day and wants him. We just have to do the home evaluation. Then it is up to the rescue so we shall see


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh what a lover boy!!!! Good thing I'm across the country ... lol <3:violin:


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> It is sad but he doesn't seem to notice. He plays by himself
> 
> He will find a good home. A lady came the other day and wants him. We just have to do the home evaluation. Then it is up to the rescue so we shall see


I've followed this thread since its inception. I haven't posted because my emotions run the gamut.

1. I look at your caring nature and what you're doing and know the world is a better place with people like you. This thought always brightens my day.

2. I then wonder how difficult it must be for you to fall in love with him and then have to give him up. This thought always saddens me.

3. I think how hard the early part Kenny's life was and become angry.

4. I think how far he's come and how happy is now and I feel better.

5. I wonder how he's going to initially feel when someone else takes him from you, and feel sad.

6. I know you're going to place him with a loving and caring family and know the rest of his life should be filled with love.

Forgive me, I'm just being feeling "sappy" today.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure a lot of us feel this way. One of the reasons I haven't fostered is my fear I couldn't let them go and I'd be know more as the crazy dog lady than I am already.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Fostering is difficult, but so rewarding! I have a foster right now and my heart breaks for him from time to time, but then I see all the growth he has made with us and I feel great about it. He is such a great dog! He will have a wonderful life with the perfect forever home. I can promise that since he will never leave my house until I find the right place for him. I cry every time a foster leaves and consider keeping each one. Then I remember that I can't foster any more if I keep one and I know that there are more and more dogs every day that need foster homes and I want to help. So, thank you Linda and everyone who does this for these dogs! It is a wonderful feeling to get updates from forever homes and hear how great previous fosters are doing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen, I've been tempted more than once. I know what you all do is wonderful and life changing for these little babies who need loving homes to make them whole. Who knows, maybe someday.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I think fostering is such an admirable task, I would probably end up keeping them all! I know I'm done in the doggy department for quite a while but once Mae matures I might consider doing it. Hey Linda has Kenny met Karen's Mo yet? How did his neuter go, is he feeling okay?


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, consider me another 'sappy' person because I have those same kinds of thoughts that Gibbs Mom and Dad listed all of the time regarding this issue! I have contemplated becoming more involved in rescue some capacity including fostering because I have a lot of love to give, have a gentle and loving havanese as a good role model, have time and a quiet home. BUT, my heart is just so sappy and I am just not sure I have the right constitution to manage it.

BLESSINGS TO ALL FOSTER PARENTS; you have my utmost respect!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kenny is doing well. He is fully recovered. I took him to a flea market today and everyone fell in love with him. They said, he is so calm! I got bombarded with applications for kenny. There were so many good homes. I find myself crying for him since he will soon leave here. He is so confident here. He does run like hells in the yard, plays with toys like crazy, chews bones, goes on hikes and is always asking for love and affection. He is a cling on! It is bitter sweet but I know the home that has been picked, will be a great one. There are still some final steps but it looks like he will be living in New York. I know he will adored, spoiled, loved and treated like a baby. He will go to work with the adopter who has a nice big private office. He will have a big house to run in and a huge yard. This is why I can give him up! He had a rough couple years but he will be in heaven in his new home


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So happy for Kenny and so sad for you. Don't know how you do it, Linda. I know someone has to, but even though you know he's going to a good home, it has to hurt. I'm so glad you were able to help him build his confidence and have happy times in your home. Good luck, Kenny. May all the best follow you to your forever home. You certainly deserve it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to hear things are well with Kenny - you did such great fostering with him!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> Kenny is doing well. He is fully recovered. I took him to a flea market today and everyone fell in love with him. They said, he is so calm! I got bombarded with applications for kenny. There were so many good homes. I find myself crying for him since he will soon leave here. He is so confident here. He does run like hells in the yard, plays with toys like crazy, chews bones, goes on hikes and is always asking for love and affection. He is a cling on! It is bitter sweet but I know the home that has been picked, will be a great one. There are still some final steps but it looks like he will be living in New York. I know he will adored, spoiled, loved and treated like a baby. He will go to work with the adopter who has a nice big private office. He will have a big house to run in and a huge yard. This is why I can give him up! He had a rough couple years but he will be in heaven in his new home


:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is it upstate or downstate New York? I'd love to get to see him.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He will be living in New City. I think it's 45 min outside of NYC. I know he will be spoiled rotten!!! 

This morning he ran downstairs by himself. I followed him and out the dog door her went. He took a poo!!! Thats a huge step for this guy because he usually relies on me to take him out.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How is Kenny? Did he pack up and go to his new family? Still with you?
Just wondering . . . .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kenny left yesterday. Here is a picture of him on his car trip to his forever home. He loves his new owner and this is the first time I've seen him smile. I talked to her today and she said he is doing well. She adores him and called just to say how great he is

I miss him terribly. I felt a hole in my heart today but I have to keep telling myself he is in the best home! He will be loved and adored!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Aawww. He really does look like he is smiling! You did a great job Linda!eace:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks very happy, Linda. You gave him such love and confidence. It must be bittersweet when the fosters leave, but just think of what you did for them and their new forever parents.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...he looks so happy. Such a cute lil guy.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a sweet picture of a sweet boy. Happy to hear he is in his furever home and getting all the love he deserves.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Love his eyes and smile.... Love the picture....he truly looks happy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kenny is smiling! And so happy he found a forever home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Any chance you can convince his mama to join here so we can follow his progress?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear he's in his forever home… and ALSO happy that there are wonderful people like you to foster these little guys and keep them safe and loved until the right family comes along! :hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kenny is doing well. She and her boyfriend adore him! She texted me this morning asking if he was always this quiet. I told her he wasn't a barker. He is a lap dog and she is loving it! She is acclimating Teddy aka Kenny to her house this week so her BF is working out of her house. I think he will be going to work with her next week. He's sleeping in her bed and playing with my guys toys I sent with him. Here is a picture of Kenny on her bed. He looks quite dashing


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She just told me they are putting together a video and photo album. She will post them when she gets the chance!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kenny's new mom tried to post an update with pictures but it didn't work. I'm bumping this thread to see if she will add to it


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Kenny looks terrific! So glad he's found his special home.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> Kenny is doing well. She and her boyfriend adore him! She texted me this morning asking if he was always this quiet. I told her he wasn't a barker. He is a lap dog and she is loving it! She is acclimating Teddy aka Kenny to her house this week so her BF is working out of her house. I think he will be going to work with her next week. He's sleeping in her bed and playing with my guys toys I sent with him. Here is a picture of Kenny on her bed. He looks quite dashing


Aw... he looks so happy. :cheer2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kenny is doing great in his new home. I tried to visit him while working in NY this week but it never happened. My days went too long. His new mom takes him everywhere. She even takes him to dinner and rarely has anyone said anything to her. Here he is with Santa and out to dinner. How cute is he?!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

One more:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The restaurant people probably don't complain because he looks more like a stuffed toy than a dog!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kenny is so great, I'm so happy for him and you and his new mom . . .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had to laugh when she texted me the picture! It's so funny to see him sitting at the dinner table!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Aww, that's great! Looks like he found his happy place. So happy that everything is going well for both of the . Thanks for sharing. Love it.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

What an adorable dog!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I know I already posted but i just LOVE his face. He is too cute! He doesn't look real - he does look like a little stuff animal. Simply Adorable!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, he really does look fake. Wait until his hair grows a bit and he gets a great haircut. Then people will really be confused


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for him and his new family. I'm a sucker for a happy ending.


----------

